

"Are You a Good Roommate?" Quiz from 1947 Men's Magazine - brucejaywallace
http://artofmanliness.com/2010/09/01/are-you-a-good-roommate-quiz-from-1947-mens-magazine/
Give this test to your roommate.
======
brucejaywallace
Funny to see how this quiz (1947) compares to roommates in 2012.

